# decision NOT to buy a bandsaw mill



## opticsguy (Apr 27, 2010)

Been looking at bandsaw mills for almost a year and twice have come very very close to making a purchase, and was plan to order a mill next month. Today I came full circle on this decision and decided NOT to buy a mill. I knew I would never produce enough wood for my use to cover the $6,000 cost but could justify it with the enjoyment of cutting my own wood for my needs. Went walking in the woods today and realized I can have a sawyer come to my property and cut most of my wood in one or two days, and then he is gone and i am only out several hundred bucks with several years worth of wood. So am i thinking correctly? or?? I am not interested in doing a small business of selling wood, life is too full of hobbies and interests now.

Your thoughts and experiences appreciated.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

opticsguy said:


> Went walking in the woods today and realized I can have a sawyer come to my property and cut most of my wood in one or two days, and then he is gone and i am only out several hundred bucks with several years worth of wood.
> 
> I am not interested in doing a small business of selling wood, life is too full of hobbies and interests now.


Well if you just want to harvest your own woodlot for personal use, yes it would be much cheaper/easier to hire a pro.

If you had to pay for your mill by selling wood, yes it would cut into your other interests.

You either _want_ a sawmill or you need one. I wanted one, got it and have had a ball, made a couple bucks and seen the inside of some of natures best = priceless.





.





.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with darren you either need one or you want one and it would take up woodworkin time if you have to cut a sell timber for a whim:no::no: but i love saw mills:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Based only on what you said in your single post, I would say you should stick with your gut feeling. It's easier to change your mind and get one later, than it is to change your mind and "un-get" one after the fact. And if you decide to get one later, you can sell some of that wood the sawyer cut for you to put toward the cost of one. In fact, if you have enough timber, it would be worth your time and effort to build a solar kiln and also a small DH shop kiln. 

Going this route would allow you to sell enough dry lumber to buy a mill. Having a small mill gives the woodworking craftsman the ability to control the design of his pieces throughout the entire design process. With a woodlot and a mill, you will never look at a tree the same again. When I walk through my trees, sometimes I can see a piece of furniture in the tree - it just jumps out. I already know how to mill that tree before I even get it off the stump. My problem is opposite of yours though - I have a small lumberyard of "pieces of furniture".


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

I went thru the same process. Looked at many different mills. I even had some logs milled by another sawyer. Couldn't justify the money but for some reason I couldn't stop dreaming about a mill.
Finally after a year I purchased a mill. Took delivery just a few weeks ago. Glad I bought one. I will never pay back the saw with the wood I saw for myself or even what little lumber/service I might sell but I don't care. I have enjoyed sawing and the surprises under the bark. I am not as creative as TT:no:. I can't see furniture "yet" in standing timber. But I do look at trees much more closely to find something "interesting". 

As stated before you need to go with your gut feel. I put my sawmill in the same category as someone who loves to fish and bought a 150hp bass boat.:laughing:


----------



## bama20a (May 3, 2010)

I knew I would never produce enough wood for my use to cover the $6,000 cost but could justify it

buy it, use it,Then sell it to me for half price,:thumbsup:


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I had the same issue about 10 years ago and ended up getting an alaskan chainsaw mill and have never looked back. I have milled over 100 big ash trees with it along with many other speicies with great results with little invested. I also like the option of milling the tree where it was felled. I can also mill short pieces with no problem too.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

slabmaster said:


> I had the same issue about 10 years ago and ended up getting an alaskan chainsaw mill and have never looked back. I have milled over 100 big ash trees with it along with many other species with great results with little invested.


I've read your other posts and replies to my questions, and have always been wondering: what size (cc or Hp) of chainsaw do you have? Also, how many of them have you gone through while milling all these trees. I'm not criticizing you, I'm just curious. With the very few slabs I taken off logs with my 038 ( 3.7 in^3), 20" bar and a HF knockoff of the Granberg's slabmaster attachment, I've found it very difficult on me and on the saw. It's in the shop now because of what I expect are problems due to overheating. My gas mix is rich (oil container/ 2.2 gal gas) and I let the saw cool while I sharpen after each 6' cut. You obviously must be doing something right, since you've stuck with it. Right now a CSM is my only recourse to salvaging some nice lumber and slabs.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

opticsguy said:


> Been looking at bandsaw mills for almost a year and twice have come very very close to making a purchase, and was plan to order a mill next month. Today I came full circle on this decision and decided NOT to buy a mill. I knew I would never produce enough wood for my use to cover the $6,000 cost but could justify it with the enjoyment of cutting my own wood for my needs. Went walking in the woods today and realized I can have a sawyer come to my property and cut most of my wood in one or two days, and then he is gone and i am only out several hundred bucks with several years worth of wood. So am i thinking correctly? or?? I am not interested in doing a small business of selling wood, life is too full of hobbies and interests now.
> 
> Your thoughts and experiences appreciated.


It sounds like you have made the best choice but it also sounds like you have a interest in milling. Instead of doing all of your sawing in one or two days day spread it out over time, that way you can extend the excitement of milling your logs over a couple of months or years.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

djg said:


> I've read your other posts and replies to my questions, and have always been wondering: what size (cc or Hp) of chainsaw do you have? Also, how many of them have you gone through while milling all these trees. I'm not criticizing you, I'm just curious. With the very few slabs I taken off logs with my 038 ( 3.7 in^3), 20" bar and a HF knockoff of the Granberg's slabmaster attachment, I've found it very difficult on me and on the saw. It's in the shop now because of what I expect are problems due to overheating. My gas mix is rich (oil container/ 2.2 gal gas) and I let the saw cool while I sharpen after each 6' cut. You obviously must be doing something right, since you've stuck with it. Right now a CSM is my only recourse to salvaging some nice lumber and slabs.


 I use 066 stihl, 095 husky and 094 huskys when milling and they have held up real well.If fact they are all still in service today.I have re-ringed two of them from wear so far and have 5 barns full of lumber from them.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

slabmaster said:


> I use 066 stihl, 095 husky and 094 huskys when milling . .


095s are great for milling matchsticks and tooth picks, but you need some 394's and 395's if you want to get into some serious milling. :stuart:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

slabmaster said:


> I use 066 stihl, 095 husky and 094 huskys when milling and they have held up real well.If fact they are all still in service today.I have re-ringed two of them from wear so far and have 5 barns full of lumber from them.


Thanks. We'll you've convinced me I Need a Bigger Saw!
My 038 has been at the shop a long time now. Don't know if they'll ever find out what's wrong with it. They're a good shop, but they've going through some illness problems and it may be taking the new guy time to get up to speed. But if they can't fix it them maybe....


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> 095s are great for milling matchsticks and tooth picks, but you need some 394's and 395's if you want to get into some serious milling. :stuart:


 Thanks for the correction i did mean 394& 5s.:smile: I wouldn't go any smaller for fulltime milling.


----------

